# Fluval edge w/ corals.



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well here is my new fluval edge. I picked it up already established and then re arranged the corals. It has upgraded bulbs to LEDs. I ordered 2 20w 50/50 coralife bulbs that i am going to mount under the hood to go along with the existing LEDs. I am wondering if this will support corals. I have 3 corals in there now, the guy at the fish store said the leds would support some low light corals. So figured i would give it a shot. But i figured adding 2 more bulbs would only make the situation better. 

Let me know what you think! And how else can i mod this thing?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not the bulbs you ordered. You need T-5 white light. 50/50 are only color rendering bulbs. How many LED's are in there already? How bright is it? Are you running the LED's at 100%? Thats the 6 gallon tank?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Are there any small T5 bulbs i could get that would fit under the hood of the edge? I am not sure what bulbs they are as they came already on the fixture. They are 2 bulbs with multiple leds on each. Probably around 50 leds total. It is fairly bright but i want it to be a lot brighter and to be able to support corals.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

These are the bulbs,yes they both work. Also blue leds. And yesterday i attached a fluorescent fixture the the light arm that fits under the hood. Its for fresh water plants i believe. Thats why i wanted to get the 50/50s. Unless there is a better option.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the coralife 50/50s i believe are the compact flourescents. i would think with both lights you should be able to keep coral, at the very least softies and LPS. 

have you considered a black background? if it wasnt already set up i would say tape it off and spray paint it black but now you can spray paint something black and tape it to the back.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

What about the MR16 bulbs they have for it? www.LEDwholesalers.com - MR16 240 Lumen 15 SMD LED Wide Angle Flood Light

And then a coralife 50/50? 

Or should i stick with the LEDs i have now and just add a 50/50?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

those LEDs in the white might work along with some blue LEDs for nicer colors.

you maybe able to also keep some SPS right under your lights too as long as your water permits it.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

are there any small t5 fixtures i could mount on top? what is the smallest t5 fixture you can get?


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Toallhisdoom said:


> are there any small t5 fixtures i could mount on top? what is the smallest t5 fixture you can get?


The smallest size I seem to see for quality bulbs is 24". A nano tank like this is a great size for LEDs you can get by with a very small number of leds.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright cool, well as long as the LEDs can support low light corals ill be happy with that.


----------

